# What do you think?



## A4Dylan (Jun 11, 2010)

Which rims/tires/coilovers would you guys think would look the best. I would prefer the rims to be black.

Here is just a reference pic.












Thanks.


----------



## seLbitZ (Jan 1, 2010)

^^ those rims are gross. Look at the Vossen cv1 rims. soo sexy

http://www.motorworldhype.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/vossen_vvs-cv1.jpg


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

H&R coils/ H&R front and rear sway/ DPE MT 10/ Yokohama S Drives


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Hit up tire rack on the web.

You can choose your (model of) car, and have a selection of wheels to pick from, to view what they look like on your car. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tire Rack is a good one-stop place to go though I'll admit I'm a fan of the OEMplus look... so factory. If you are on a budget you can likely find a used set of factory wheels on Ebay or Craigslist or go for a set of OEM replicas like those from Hartmann (Achtun!ng stocks them). I always thought the S4 DTM wheel from them looked great on a B6.


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...work-emotion-18-x-9-5-et20-satin-black&cat=47


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

goofyboots said:


> http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...work-emotion-18-x-9-5-et20-satin-black&cat=47


Good Luck fitting those...


----------

